# Jack Dempsey's (EBJD & BGJD )



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thought I'd post up some pics of my EBJD breeding program. It's been a long road but I'm getting close. Unfortunately, I likely won't be able to see this through to completion. As my daughter grows, my house seems to shrink. I think in the spring, my fish room will become a play room. I will get a larger (~120 Gal) tank and put it i the dinning room. I hope to pair my big EB up to one of my female Blue Gene JD's and make it a show tank. Unfortunately, I won't have the room for fry tanks. I may put some bin in the garage and use them for fry grow outs in the summer but come winter, that will have to end.

Anyway, for the time being, my Blue Gene JD's are getting big and I have had 2 pairs form. BGJD's are the offspring of an EBJD and a regular JD. All look like regular JD's but they carry the recessive gene for the blue morph.

This pair will produce 25% JD, 50% BGJD and 25% EBJD. I will save this spawn if they make it to free swimming just for practice. Since the pair are siblings, the fry likely will not be very good quality. I will just do it to practice raising EB fry and separating the EB's from the BG's and regular JD's.




























And this is the big male I will eventually pair the female up with.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow nice fish how long have you been working on your program. I tried to get some more pics but they wont stay still or they are hiding in their log. Iam going to clean up the glass and try to get some pics tonight .


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I've been half-assing it for the last 3 years. The hardest part was getting quality EBJD's to start with. Once I cleared that hurdle, I had to find a quality JD to pair with my EB. That was no easy task either. 

I have been trying to pair the big EB above to a female JD for the last 8 months. I've tried 2 different females but neither would spawn with him. They court and act like they are going to spawn but they never do. I am hoping that once my BG's grow a little more, I can add 3 or 4 females in with him and he will pick a willing mate. As i explained above, I am running out of time


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

MacFish said:


> I've been half-assing it for the last 3 years. The hardest part was getting quality EBJD's to start with. Once I cleared that hurdle, I had to find a quality JD to pair with my EB. That was no easy task either.
> 
> I have been trying to pair the big EB above to a female JD for the last 8 months. I've tried 2 different females but neither would spawn with him. They court and act like they are going to spawn but they never do. I am hoping that once my BG's grow a little more, I can add 3 or 4 females in with him and he will pick a willing mate. As i explained above, I am running out of time


That must be frustrating I seen a couple of adult ebjds at BAs last week It was just after I picked up my oscars so i didnt have the tank space.They still have young ones though.The manager wasnt there Iam trying to find out where they are comming from.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

I was just wondering about the breeding. Can you not breed to EBJDs together? or does something negative happen to offspring because of the double recessive gene?? it just seems like a little bit of a pain in the butt hoping for a good percentage of the EBJD in the offspring. and will you be looking to get rid of some EBJD fry if they do breed?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Check this thread for the reason EBJDxEBJD will not work. The second post on this page...

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5992&page=2

Happy to report that this pair did spawn and I have wrigglers. Since they are in a tank with about 30 other BGJD's, I thought I would pull the fry. Seems I must have been a bit too rough or the move to the fry tank was too much stress. I see a lot of dead ones this morning. I left about half the fry with the parents so we'll see if I get any EB's out of them and the remaining ones I pulled.

I do plan on selling EB's if I can breed some good ones. This spawn won't be sold likely though.


----------

